# Installing a window in Brick wall



## aiasslug (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an old row house that we are renovating.  When we pulled down the furred out wall in the back, we discovered that there was originally an exterior window there.  We want to put in a new window, but am not sure how to go about it.  Everything from measuring to finishing.  The wall is two rows of brick, but where the window was there is only one brick row thick.  It was bricked in, so the opening is already cut if I just remove the brick in fill.  Should this be my rough opening size for ordering purposes?  It is 31 x 78 so not a standard stock window size.  If I go bigger or smaller I will have to do some substantial masonry work - cutting and replacing whatnot right?  There are no studs of any sort currently on this wall  there is an arched brick header above, but no header or jambs as of yet.  How do I construct the frame for a window on the existing brick ledge on the interior side?  Any other advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Of course if you recommend that this is a project for a pro - should I hire a brick mason? or a would a window installer be willing to knock the brick out of the opening and cut and finish it properly?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome Aiasslug:
A local vinyl window manufacturer can make a window to fit the opening, it can be installed with plastic anchors and screws, then caulked inside and out with silicone to match the window.
Glenn


----------

